# East Fork????



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

Has anyone hunted east fork for rabbits? was out there deer hunting on new years for the first time off of old 32 outr of williamsburg. looked like a lot of good cover for rabbits around the bean fields. If anyone has had any luck would love to know?????


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Years ago I hunted it, found rabbits but on 2 diff occasions had a problem with guys setting up in front of my dog and shooting the rabbit he was chasing. One guy got very ugly with my hunting partner when my buddy asked him what he thought he was doing. Haven't been back since.

If the cover/habitat is good the rabbits should be there. This late in the season public ground rabbits have been hunted pretty hard and will give the dog(s) a good long run. They have survival down to a fine art.


----------

